# Real/Fake Clinique Moisturizer?



## Adida (May 27, 2013)

hey! i was hoping to get your scholar opinion....

i just bought online (strawberrynet) the Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Lotion, and i just wanna make sure it authentic..

this is the box:





















what do you think girls???


----------

